# Carrying out beaver



## mez6266 (Jan 17, 2006)

How do you guys carry out a beaver? These things weight about 50 pounds and I have to carry them about a mile. There is no snow on the ground so I the to haul them out by hand.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

I havent trapped for a few years but i would skin them at the catch site, if I was way back in the woods..


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

I always rough skin the damned things instesd of carring them that far, One spring while using a canoe when I had to many I would pull ashore and skin them out.


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

i use a carry strap... kind of like a BIG tote bag. a big strap to go over
one shoulder with a loop on each end... put a loop over a back foot, a loop over a front foot, then carry it like a tote bag over your shoulder.


----------



## perch head (Jul 6, 2005)

I used to carry 4 sharp knives and rough skin everything, it should only take 20 minutes or less to rough skin, take the advice of adokken, as he has skinned a beaver or two.


----------



## price403 (Jan 3, 2006)

If there's a decent trail and you don't want to skin them on site, you could try using one of the plastic sleds like everybody uses for hauling their ice fishing gear in. I'd say it would be tough enough to make some trips through the woods as long as you didn't have many logs or brushy spots to contend with...


----------



## Trapping God (Apr 14, 2009)

A pack basket would be a wise decision. you can carry your beaver and your traps at the same time thier big and nice.


----------



## wish2hunt (Apr 3, 2009)

When i first started i bought a military ALICE PACK and FRAME from a local surplus store. It has a large bag and the frame isnt huge. I usually only had one animal to carry out, so it fit in there real nice. I only did that, becuase i liked to take my critters home and skin them, but now its all done in the field.


----------



## beever trapper (Jan 21, 2009)

I usually make sure she can walk before i take one home. hahaha jk.

Skinning on site works, but if you dont want to waste the meat, (ie bear bait, or dog or man food) there are a couple options big packs, decoy bags. theres a company out there that makes a trappers tote bag its called. I believe its John Graham (sp?) the snare guy. they work nice for haulin critters.

pack baskets what i use. it seems that most of the beavers that are with in a mile or two off the road the are all gone where i trap. lots a leg work to be done.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

skin on site, pull castors and oil sacks and walk out. Don't bother dragging them out, leave the carcass for the coyotes, fox, magpies, etc.

xdeano


----------



## KSCATMAN (Apr 17, 2009)

xdeano said:


> skin on site, pull castors and oil sacks and walk out. Don't bother dragging them out, leave the carcass for the coyotes, fox, magpies, etc.
> 
> xdeano


Ditto! Keep an eye on them carcasses.Cats and yotes will be on them in a hurry.Will give you an another oppurtunity at some other critters.Be sure and check you're state regs. on using exposed baits as for many it is illeagal.

If have to pack them out a plastic sled works great.Even if there is no snow.


----------

